
Do SMEs Need an Easy SaaS Integration Platform? - cmouli
Hello there -<p>Recently we initiated our product start-up in the SaaS application Integration space. Our product is a platform that makes the integration of SaaS applications easier by offering pre-configured connectors&#x2F;configurations and a chat-bot that sits on popular messenger platforms like Slack, Skype to make the interaction easier. Users of the platform can directly run pre-defined use-cases to exchange information between one or more SaaS applications. For e.g. a user can instruct the BOT exchange information between a CRM and accounting application.<p>We have been repeatedly bothered by key questions like (1) Is the above concept appealing &amp; can a SME business will find it necessary? (2) Where can we find some beta testing customers? Even though our initial assessment feels this is a need for the B2B SME segment, we don&#x27;t prefer to take a big step unless we get some positive signal. We have also set-up a landing page through our main &amp; product sites(www.dot2globe.com, www.incox.net)<p>Appealing to this community to reflect on the above and provide us with any insights from your experience. Thanks and appreciate your time and suggestions.
======
jeffreychung
You can probably get an idea of the usefulness by studing the popularity of
Zapier integrations.

Are there any advantages to using your product over Zapier?

~~~
cmouli
Yes. The difference is we do not need any trigger/action set-up process like
in Zapier. The use-cases are already pre-set. Secondly, you can do this
through a BOT interaction enabled on Slack Messenger. Finally, you can also
use the BOT to query key details from the application,

